# Have you ever received a parking ticket while doing Flex delivery?



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Not yet for me, but I would be super sad to get one lol.


----------



## Domination_101 (Dec 6, 2016)

Worse.. I got a boot on my car!!


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Domination_101 said:


> Worse.. I got a boot on my car!!


Oh man! That sucks big time!


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Ya I got one last night, good times.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

It's a major reason I chose a warehouse that delivers to the burbs rather than the city. Less traffic and fewer apartments too


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Nope. I keep change to feed meters and will walk a few blocks to make sure that days pay isn't going towards a ticket. It may take more time, but so far, all good


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> It's a major reason I chose a warehouse that delivers to the burbs rather than the city. Less traffic and fewer apartments too


ugh UCA1 has both .. you can either get lucky with a route in the residential part of SF, or the financial district


----------

